# [Wet Thumb Forum]-MelaFix----goods and bads of using it????



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, Just wondering if any of you have ever used this product and if it is safe the planted tank? I hve 2 female cherry barbs with cloudy eyes and some corys with barbel loss. Just wondering if this would help them while I am rectifing the cause. I am also purchasing a uv sterilizer for another tank with green water problems. Would it be a good idea to run it on the other tank with the barbs and corys after green water is gone.


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi, Just wondering if any of you have ever used this product and if it is safe the planted tank? I hve 2 female cherry barbs with cloudy eyes and some corys with barbel loss. Just wondering if this would help them while I am rectifing the cause. I am also purchasing a uv sterilizer for another tank with green water problems. Would it be a good idea to run it on the other tank with the barbs and corys after green water is gone.


----------



## MikeCZE (Feb 11, 2006)

The UV Sterilizer will clear up the GW problems pretty quick. I think mine only had to run for four days to clear my 29 gal tank up. I'm sure you've seen it in here already that the UV light can mess up the chemical structure of nutients needed for plants so 
I would echo the recomendtion not to use it full time. I'm no expert on the fish diseases you've got in your other tank but I've heard good things about Mela-Fix from my local shop and I don't see any sick fish in there. Not much of an endorsement, but the stuff is cheaper than most medications.


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

I’ve used MelaFix on my 75-gallon planted tank and it didn’t affect the plants at all. They grew just as well with the MelaFix as they did without. It works great on bacterial infections and unlike most medications the fish that weren’t sick actually looked more colorful and more active with the addition of Melafix. This is the best type of fish med that I’ve ever used. I would definitely go ahead and start adding it to your tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used Melafix on several different occasions with good results. The best thing about the product is the fact that it is all natural so it will not cause harm to fish, plants or shrimps.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm not sure I see the correlation between MelaFix being all-natural and it being harmless to fish, plants, or shrimps...? Penicillin is an all-natural product, but the only difference between it being a helpful medicine and a harmful poison is--as with all drugs--_dose_.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree, with any treatment always follow the products label direction. Never dose more than what is suggested by the MFG.; any product can be harmful if mis-used.


----------



## Aqua Dave (Mar 16, 2004)

I've used it with mixed results. I think it helps to heal things such as ripped fins, torn barbels, missing scales, etc., and other minor "illnesses", but it has never worked well for me as an antibiotic. I now always use some form of antibiotic medication when treating infection/disease.

It may just be my specific tank, but my cories always seemed to be a bit more sensitive to Melafix as well. They seemed to swim around a lot more and act irritated when I used it.

David


----------



## Botia (Oct 25, 2004)

It is great stuff for general healing but not nasty infections. 
PS DO NOT use melafix and pimafix toegther on any kind of loaches. There have been a lot of problems of reactions in loaches.
Botia


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought that Melafix & Pimafix was designed to be used together (I think it says so on the bottle); anyway I mixed the two with no harm to my Y0-Y0 loaches.


----------

